# Life around Ponte De Lima?



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

We're considering the purchase of a house near Ponte De Lima. I'm not that familiar with the North of Portugal. Can anyone provide any information on what it's like to live in this area? Having just missed being there during the Summer I'm interested in whether the Summer heat there is humid or dry?

Thank you


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

rubytwo said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're considering the purchase of a house near Ponte De Lima. I'm not that familiar with the North of Portugal. Can anyone provide any information on what it's like to live in this area? Having just missed being there during the Summer I'm interested in whether the Summer heat there is humid or dry?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, i house hunted around that area for a while
hot and sticky, humid , mostly , but not always
there is a huge amount of rainfall year round- i believe the North of Portugal has almost twice as much rain as Manchester, but of course is much warmer.
Nice town, Ponte de lima, but not much else to do around that area
Of course it depends on what you like - one mans not much to do , is anothers beautiful walking in deserted green, hilly, damp countryside - think Wales and add 10c in the summer.
Could be heaven or hell


----------

